

Show HN: Checklister - Quickly generate checklists for printing - hellerbarde
http://hellerbarde.github.com/checklister/

======
hellerbarde
This is yesterday's afternoon project. Because I think it could be useful for
someone, I decided to share it with you. Feel free to judge me for my sub-par
HTML/CSS/JS skills. They are what I'm trying to hone with such projects.

I should mention that I'm aware that I didn't need all of bootstrap and jQuery
and Mousetrap to achieve the little functionality I have, but I am trying to
learn to work with those frameworks, so for my exercise it was the right
choice.

Edit: There is a Keyboard Shortcut: "Ctrl-Enter" adds an item and focuses it.
Tab cycles through the items.

------
todelod
Shortcuts would have been nice, so you didn't have to switch to 'mouse mode'

~~~
hellerbarde
Ctrl-Enter makes a new item and focuses it.

~~~
todelod
nice, tried every combination I could think of.

